# Ax Men back on Dec 9 th



## STEVEGODSEYJR

They showed some clips and unfortunately Ryggard is on there again:bang::bang:. It showed one of their trucks rolling over the edge of the hill down to the valley floor!!


----------



## luvatenor

*Preview*



STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> They showed some clips and unfortunately Ryggard is on there again:bang::bang:. It showed one of their trucks rolling over the edge of the hill down to the valley floor!!



Where did you see these preview clips?-Thanks


----------



## billyjoejr

Tried googling season 6 an didn't find any info.
But I did come across this and I am sure it will break your hearts...

S & S Aqua/Team Buck River &mdash; Ax Men &mdash; History.com

November 2, 2012: We are extremely saddened to report that our friend and beloved member of the Ax Men family, Jimmy Smith, passed away yesterday. All of us at HISTORY and Original Productions, along with our Ax Men team, would like to extend our heartfelt condolences to the family and friends of Jimmy. From the first day we met Jimmy, we knew America needed to experience this truly one of a kind character. He will be deeply missed by us all. Please join us in sending your thoughts and prayers to Jimmy’s son, James, and the rest of his family.

Jimmy Smith was born on May 3, 1956, and passed away on November 1, 2012.


----------



## D&B Mack

From Facebook



> Ax Men on History Hi Roberta, Ax Men will return before the end of 2012. We'll provide more specific information when we can! Thanks for being a fan!


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

luvatenor said:


> Where did you see these preview clips?-Thanks



I saw a commercial on History channel on Sunday nite....looks like it is going to be another season of B.S.. I will probably still watch it though just to see the machinery.


----------



## AJGross

I watch it just to see what crazy thing Shelby is going to do next. He needs his own spinoff.

AJ


----------



## garzanium

billyjoejr said:


> Tried googling season 6 an didn't find any info.
> But I did come across this and I am sure it will break your hearts...
> 
> S & S Aqua/Team Buck River &mdash; Ax Men &mdash; History.com
> 
> November 2, 2012: We are extremely saddened to report that our friend and beloved member of the Ax Men family, Jimmy Smith, passed away yesterday. All of us at HISTORY and Original Productions, along with our Ax Men team, would like to extend our heartfelt condolences to the family and friends of Jimmy. From the first day we met Jimmy, we knew America needed to experience this truly one of a kind character. He will be deeply missed by us all. Please join us in sending your thoughts and prayers to Jimmy’s son, James, and the rest of his family.
> 
> Jimmy Smith was born on May 3, 1956, and passed away on November 1, 2012.



Stress kills...ol boy was always stressed out over anything. RIP.


----------



## bassett

I'm ashamed to say I haven't seen this series yet -- I'm always watching the History Channel too. 

Gotta get with the program ...


----------



## duramaxd

garzanium said:


> Stress kills...ol boy was always stressed out over anything. RIP.



He had cancer

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassett

Well, I'm about to get my first taste ...

On tonight at 3am here in the UK. I'm a sucker for reality TV -- Right now I'm watching Jungle Gold.


----------



## Joe46

bassett said:


> Well, I'm about to get my first taste ...
> 
> On tonight at 3am here in the UK. I'm a sucker for reality TV -- Right now I'm watching Jungle Gold.



You'll be sorely disappointed then. Axmen is NOT reality!


----------



## KenJax Tree

Im over Axmen, now its Duck Dynasty and Moonshiners


----------



## Pelorus

I'm over Moonshiners. Have moved to Shartk Tank / Dragon's Den reruns.


----------



## redprospector

I'm over all of them. When I get done on here I'm going back to a good book.
If I consider all of the "reality" shows, I have to ask myself; Are there really that many blithering idiots in the world? If so, why don't we run into them in person once in a while??? 

Andy


----------



## singinwoodwackr

I really liked the first couple of seasons...after that the show went to he!!


----------



## Gologit

redprospector said:


> I'm over all of them. When I get done on here I'm going back to a good book.
> If I consider all of the "reality" shows, I have to ask myself; Are there really that many blithering idiots in the world? If so, why don't we run into them in person once in a while???
> 
> Andy



I don't know about the "world" but I know for sure there are't that many blithering idiots in the woods. They wouldn't last long.

I'm with you...no more reality shows. If I want my intelligence insulted I'll go to FS safety classes. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## stihl023/5

I watch it for the humor and the arguements. HMMMM reminds me of somewhere else:msp_scared:


----------



## zorak

Well what they should do is bring back the origanols from the first season. I dont think there was as many fouls words in that season as there is in one of the rigards episodes. And dump those douschbags from alaska from the show. Not every work need to be the F-bomb Like you here from Papik and rygard. It just gets old after while.

They just need to find more outfits JM Brownings with owners like Browning him self.


----------



## cre10

zorak said:


> Well what they should do is bring back the origanols from the first season. I dont think there was as many fouls words in that season as there is in one of the rigards episodes. And dump those douschbags from alaska from the show. Not every work need to be the F-bomb Like you here from Papik and rygard. It just gets old after while.
> 
> They just need to find more outfits JM Brownings with owners like Browning him self.


The Rygards are so trashy and terrible owners/bosses. I don't know how anyone could ever work for them with the way they disrespect workers.


----------



## luvatenor

cre10 said:


> The Rygards are so trashy and terrible owners/bosses. I don't know how anyone could ever work for them with the way they disrespect workers.



I sincerely doubt that they behave this way in the real world. As we have seen,Jimmy Smith was a great guy according to all who knew him. It is the producers who demand this false drama, only to lure audiences to view it. The Rygards are successful in the logging world because they are professionals and I am willing to bet they perform accordingly. Staged drama makes money for the networks-and as they say,' Money talks, Bulls..t walks."


----------



## cre10

luvatenor said:


> I sincerely doubt that they behave this way in the real world. As we have seen,Jimmy Smith was a great guy according to all who knew him. It is the producers who demand this false drama, only to lure audiences to view it. The Rygards are successful in the logging world because they are professionals and I am willing to bet they perform accordingly. Staged drama makes money for the networks-and as they say,' Money talks, Bulls..t walks."


I don't know about you, but I don't think the tv show pays enough for me to totally ruin my reputation and make just about every viewer hate me.


----------



## luvatenor

cre10 said:


> I don't know about you, but I don't think the tv show pays enough for me to totally ruin my reputation and make just about every viewer hate me.



That's true- but again money talks. I don't know why some of these loggers allow themselves to be portrayed(on tv, that is) as bullies and idiots.


----------



## Gologit

luvatenor said:


> That's true- but again money talks. I don't know why some of these loggers allow themselves to be portrayed(on tv, that is) as bullies and idiots.



Why? Because they'd rather have a dollar in their pocket than a sense of dignity, self worth, and honesty.
By their very actions and attitudes they're spitting on countless years of tradition and honest labor. They trade away who and what they really are just for money. 
Some people call that show biz, or acting, and excuse it on the grounds that it entertains us.

Isn't that what whores do?


----------



## luvatenor

Gologit said:


> Why? Because they'd rather have a dollar in their pocket than a sense of dignity, self worth, and honesty.
> By their very actions and attitudes they're spitting on countless years of tradition and honest labor. They trade away who and what they really are just for money.
> Some people call that show biz, or acting, and excuse it on the grounds that it entertains us.
> 
> Isn't that what whores do?



True but whores don't use chainsaws!!


----------



## mrgoodkat

I got the dvds through netflix and i think season three had interviews of the crews on the extras. Craig and gabe rygaard seem like theyd be good guys to work for honestly. They seemed really laid back. If i could work for a crew it would be big gun logging or browning. Its a shame most of america would find a real logging show too boring...


----------



## redprospector

Gologit said:


> Why? Because they'd rather have a dollar in their pocket than a sense of dignity, self worth, and honesty.
> By their very actions and attitudes they're spitting on countless years of tradition and honest labor. They trade away who and what they really are just for money.
> Some people call that show biz, or acting, and excuse it on the grounds that it entertains us.
> 
> Isn't that what whores do?



Wow! That was stated so well that I'm speechless (but that won't last long).

Andy


----------



## slowp

I run into a couple of former Rygaard employees every once in a while. They do *not* speak highly of their former employer. They worked for them before the show was on.


----------



## treemandan

redprospector said:


> I'm over all of them. When I get done on here I'm going back to a good book.
> If I consider all of the "reality" shows, I have to ask myself; Are there really that many blithering idiots in the world? If so, why don't we run into them in person once in a while???
> 
> Andy



I can't wait to see 'The Amish Mafia' ! They are shotguning cars and beating buggies with baseball bats. Don't step out of line with these guys.


----------



## luvatenor

slowp said:


> I run into a couple of former Rygaard employees every once in a while. They do *not* speak highly of their former employer. They worked for them before the show was on.



Hmmm interesting. Do you remember what they said about the Rygaard's? I hope they didn't act as we all saw them. That would be most disappointing-


----------



## Trx250r180

you guys realize all that bs is staged right ?


----------



## Gologit

trx250r180 said:


> you guys realize all that bs is staged right ?



WHAT???!!! Staged? Oh man, say it isn't so! 

Next thing you'll be telling us is that there's no Easter Bunny, or Great Pumpkin, or Sandy Claus and that 'Rasslin is fake.

AxMen staged? I am depressed.


----------



## luvatenor

trx250r180 said:


> you guys realize all that bs is staged right ?



True -just waiting to see what slowp had to say about Rygaards before the show was aired- might be informative-who knows


----------



## D&B Mack

luvatenor said:


> True but whores don't use chainsaws!!



You just haven't been to the right place. :msp_wink:


----------



## Trx250r180

Gologit said:


> WHAT???!!! Staged? Oh man, say it isn't so!
> 
> Next thing you'll be telling us is that there's no Easter Bunny, or Great Pumpkin, or Sandy Claus and that 'Rasslin is fake.
> 
> AxMen staged? I am depressed.



Bob ,i know them personally ,went to school with Gabe,his mom works at my bank ,he is a good customer of mine i sell auto parts to . They are not like the "Tv charactors" we all know from axe men, yes you can say he sold out ,but it pays the bills i guess ,if they are getting the world all angry at them ,i guess they are good actors then,well not really lol. ive never had to work with them so i dont know what thats like ,i know most of the employees they seem to be happy there ,they are always nice and polite when i meet them ,the company seems to be growing so what ever he is doing must be working


----------



## luvatenor

trx250r180 said:


> Bob ,i know them personally ,went to school with Gabe,his mom works at my bank ,he is a good customer of mine i sell auto parts to . They are not like the "Tv charactors" we all know from axe men, yes you can say he sold out ,but it pays the bills i guess ,if they are getting the world all angry at them ,i guess they are good actors then,well not really lol. ive never had to work with them so i dont know what thats like ,i know most of the employees they seem to be happy there ,they are always nice and polite when i meet them ,the company seems to be growing so what ever he is doing must be working




Thank you, I thought they were hard working decent people-I guess you have to do what you have to do.


----------



## XSKIER

Gabe and DeeJay Jeremiah! Nice!!! some big MS Stihls too!


----------



## closetoreality

That a 460 he recut the face with?


----------



## redprospector

trx250r180 said:


> Bob ,i know them personally ,went to school with Gabe,his mom works at my bank ,he is a good customer of mine i sell auto parts to . They are not like the "Tv charactors" we all know from axe men, yes you can say he sold out ,but it pays the bills i guess ,*if they are getting the world all angry at them* ,i guess they are good actors then,well not really lol. ive never had to work with them so i dont know what thats like ,i know most of the employees they seem to be happy there ,they are always nice and polite when i meet them ,the company seems to be growing so what ever he is doing must be working



I think you missed the point, Pard.
It's not them that I'm concerned with (or Bob, but I won't speak for him). These guy's are portraying all of us, and it is a bad reflection. I've actually had land owners ask me if we acted like the crews on Axemen. Gabe may be a fine fellow, paying his bill's any way he can. But his (and others) portrayals are making me work double to be able to sell a job. But I guess as long as ol Gabe's payin' the bill's it's ok.

Andy


----------



## struggle

closetoreality said:


> That a 460 he recut the face with?



They both had 460s from what it looked like to me.


----------



## mitch95100

IMHO some people don't care about what people think of them. If its bringing in bank then hell what do you care. Anyone who is going to give that company work already knows them as who they really are not who they are portrayed to be. And I'm not sticking up for them personally I'd stick the saw bar up gabbers ass if I worked for em and treated people that way. Something for the uneducated to fantacize about...

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H 2 H

Jeremiah had some nice suspenders on


----------



## stumpy75

Taped the show last night, and then watched it without commercials. Same ol', same old. I deleted it from my taping schedule. Enough said...


----------



## cre10

redprospector said:


> I think you missed the point, Pard.
> It's not them that I'm concerned with (or Bob, but I won't speak for him). These guy's are portraying all of us, and it is a bad reflection. I've actually had land owners ask me if we acted like the crews on Axemen. Gabe may be a fine fellow, paying his bill's any way he can. But his (and others) portrayals are making me work double to be able to sell a job. But I guess as long as ol Gabe's payin' the bill's it's ok.
> 
> Andy



That's the sad part is that naive people will think all you pro loggers are ####s like Gabe. 

As for Gabe whether or not he is a #### in real life or not, I don't think there is enough money in it for me to make the whole world think I'm a #### and hate me. I remember back when he had a Facebook fan page. It was filled with hate and threats because of what a #### he is on the show.


----------



## Acornhill

*those guys make good money listening to the producers*

All of them make north of $15,000 a show, some make $50,000 a show X how many a season. yup they will listen to the producers.


----------



## luvatenor

Acornhill said:


> All of them make north of $15,000 a show, some make $50,000 a show X how many a season. yup they will listen to the producers.



Those amounts you stated-are those for the company as a whole or each individual shown on tv??


----------



## Trx250r180

redprospector said:


> I think you missed the point, Pard.
> It's not them that I'm concerned with (or Bob, but I won't speak for him). These guy's are portraying all of us, and it is a bad reflection. I've actually had land owners ask me if we acted like the crews on Axemen. Gabe may be a fine fellow, paying his bill's any way he can. But his (and others) portrayals are making me work double to be able to sell a job. But I guess as long as ol Gabe's payin' the bill's it's ok.
> 
> Andy



i hear ya ,theres a lot of logging companies in this town ,im sure it doesnt help the industry ,a few of them locally turned down being on the show because of that ,it would be cool to have a logging documentry of what really goes on every day in the woods ,this company would be great dahlgreen logging ,heres some of their work https://www.google.com/#q=dahlgren+...2a5235839911a0&bpcl=39650382&biw=1255&bih=700


----------



## ashmo75

just watched ax men last night, i would have to say i like big gun logging, looking forward to them stepping up the game a bit. but to me ax men is looking a lot like a soap opera, a lot of drama and less logging. this isnt right here.
:msp_w00t:


----------



## Acornhill

luvatenor said:


> Those amounts you stated-are those for the company as a whole or each individual shown on tv??



these amounts are for the main characters per show, from everything i have read this is the norm for all of the reality shows. Pawn Stars, Pickers etc.


----------



## mdavlee

Season 1 was decent. I actually have it on dvd. After that I told them i didn't want any of the other seasons for Christmas. This year looks like more staged crap like the last 3 seasons have been.


----------



## D&B Mack

trx250r180 said:


> it would be cool to have a logging documentry of what really goes on every day in the woods



Yeah, but we all know there wouldn't be enough viewers without all the drama bull crap. Want proof? Look at Swamp Loggers.

Plus, without the producers injecting the drama, there would be too much expense in the filming because the length of time it would take to catch non-staged events.

Question though, is it the show's/actor's faults for the average person perceiving the industry like it is displayed on this show? Or, is it the person's fault for believing a reality show is true to that definition? Would this same person believe Jersey Shore is like that for everyone that vacations there? Or, would this same person believe that every romantic courting should be like that on the Bachelor? I put more fault in the ignorance of the viewer than I do of the people making a living off of it.


----------



## El Quachito

Was that a Go-Pro camera I saw on Rygaard's saw? But I didn't see any footage that looked like it was generated from that camera...


----------



## redprospector

D&B Mack said:


> Yeah, but we all know there wouldn't be enough viewers without all the drama bull crap. Want proof? Look at Swamp Loggers.
> 
> Plus, without the producers injecting the drama, there would be too much expense in the filming because the length of time it would take to catch non-staged events.
> 
> Question though, is it the show's/actor's faults for the average person perceiving the industry like it is displayed on this show? Or, is it the person's fault for believing a reality show is true to that definition? Would this same person believe Jersey Shore is like that for everyone that vacations there? Or, would this same person believe that every romantic courting should be like that on the Bachelor? I put more fault in the ignorance of the viewer than I do of the people making a living off of it.



For me it's not about who's fault it is. It's a matter of the people on this show selling out a way of life and integrity for a couple bucks.
I noticed your avitar, so I'll put it this way. If the folks at the show "Top Shot" decided to have a competition shooting illegal aliens as they crossed the river. Now let's say people started commenting to you (since you're evidently a gun owner) about how anyone who would own a firearm, or especially compete with one must be an idiot or murderer. You probably wouldn't be looking for who's to blame, just that the show sucked because evidently the experienced marksmen on it had sold out. 
Then again, I don't know you. Maybe it would be who's fault it is. That's just not what it's about to me.

Andy


----------



## D&B Mack

redprospector said:


> For me it's not about who's fault it is. It's a matter of the people on this show selling out a way of life and integrity for a couple bucks.
> I noticed your avitar, so I'll put it this way. If the folks at the show "Top Shot" decided to have a competition shooting illegal aliens as they crossed the river. Now let's say people started commenting to you (since you're evidently a gun owner) about how anyone who would own a firearm, or especially compete with one must be an idiot or murderer. You probably wouldn't be looking for who's to blame, just that the show sucked because evidently the experienced marksmen on it had sold out.
> Then again, I don't know you. Maybe it would be who's fault it is. That's just not what it's about to me.
> 
> Andy



I hear what you are saying, but in your example, I would say the person making that comment is an idiot for believing that is how all people are. I get the side effects from the show as well from friends who watch it and assume since I made a career behind the saw, that I must work the same way even though I'm not a logger let alone in the PNW. To me though, that is the same as assuming all detectives are like the ones on CSI or all bikers are like Sons of Anarchy. People who believe reality TV is actually reality are naive. I look at these guys as actors, nothing more.


----------



## arborjockey

Really guys .....your reputation being hurt by a show. You really think people believe that show is reality? I talk to ol guys young guys idiots and old ladys who all say its fake drama. Come on, falling the tree on that kids bronco, lost loggers, fights. Then we got the famouse..... " are you ok"? ......."helooooooo".....no anwer ......no answer....the musics beat gets faster and faster.....oh there he is never mind.... STUPID. Like watching a train wreck. 

We had a great cutter name suan who went to cut for Pihl. He told everybody he was going home early for family business. On the show they looked for him for 1/2 an episode. Knowing he wasn't there. STUPID


----------



## mr.finn

Watched about 15 minutes last night. I was hoping it was going to be different than last seasons(what was I thinking!) Same old doctored up crap. The show is a train wreck, kind of why I have to keep watching it. I agree with others as season 1 was the best before the producers got a hold of the cast. Oh well.


----------



## bootboy

Here we go again....
People I know will ask me if the tree work I do is anything like axemen. "I watched axemen and saw them do such n such, do you do that?"

Ugh...


----------



## D&B Mack

Wow, it was pretty bad.

Oh, what's the chance that DJ starts falling for Gabe and smashes the saw on his 3rd tree?

I know a lot of people like Shelby, but I find it boring. I fast forwarded through the parts of S&S & Shelby. Took me no more than 10 minutes to watch it.


----------



## closetoreality

i couldn't believe DJ made a second back-cut instead of pounding a few wedges in. he may be a meathead but he has been in the woods long enough to know better. i'm pretty sure if gabe knew exactly why his saw got knocked up, his reaction wouldn't have been so 'played-off'.

unless of course, it was staged.. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Acornhill

closetoreality said:


> i couldn't believe DJ made a second back-cut instead of pounding a few wedges in. he may be a meathead but he has been in the woods long enough to know better. i'm pretty sure if gabe knew exactly why his saw got knocked up, his reaction wouldn't have been so 'played-off'.
> 
> unless of course, it was staged.. :msp_rolleyes:



exactly, as he was doing it i was saying out loud, this is staged!!! espeically when you see Gabe using wedges in the other scene.


----------



## D&B Mack

Acornhill said:


> exactly, as he was doing it i was saying out loud, this is staged!!! espeically when you see Gabe using wedges in the other scene.



Has to be staged, got to keep the film crew costs down somehow. I imagine, the days they are there filming, are the most "fun-filled" days anyone has. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## redprospector

arborjockey said:


> Really guys .....your reputation being hurt by a show. You really think people believe that show is reality? I talk to ol guys young guys idiots and old ladys who all say its fake drama. Come on, falling the tree on that kids bronco, lost loggers, fights. Then we got the famouse..... " are you ok"? ......."helooooooo".....no anwer ......no answer....the musics beat gets faster and faster.....oh there he is never mind.... STUPID. Like watching a train wreck.
> 
> We had a great cutter name suan who went to cut for Pihl. He told everybody he was going home early for family business. On the show they looked for him for 1/2 an episode. Knowing he wasn't there. STUPID



Yeah, you're probably right. I probably imagined being asked if my crew acted like the guy's on Axemen, or being told that they weren't interested because they had seen that show and didn't want that done on their property. 
Maybe what I thought I experienced was staged, and Axemen is reality??  Yeah, that's gotta be the answer. There aren't any stupid people that would believe that what they see on the History channel is real. They all think that the program The History of Us is BS (which it mostly is), and those shows about the Myan's are fake. Yep, nobody swallow's that crap on the History channel.

Andy


----------



## arborjockey

Carry yourself like a professional. If you act like a professional people wont assume your an amateur.


----------



## spud41

ax men is the biggest load of bull#### i have ever watched.....................unrealistic, staged , wankers who no nothing of real logging( except browning).............ryygards are a bunch of hicks, phil is just a #### show.............shelby is preatty cool tho, papak.......dont even get me started. this show should of been canned after season 3................if anyone actually thinks this is how logging is actaually done needs to see a pyciatrist. it is funny too think tho there are so many gulible people on sites like this who actually believe this ####.........................:msp_biggrin:


----------



## closetoreality

spud41 said:


> ax men is the biggest load of bull#### i have ever watched.....................unrealistic, staged , wankers who no nothing of real logging( except browning).............ryygards are a bunch of hicks, phil is just a #### show.............shelby is preatty cool tho, papak.......dont even get me started. this show should of been canned after season 3................if anyone actually thinks this is how logging is actaually done needs to see a pyciatrist. it is funny too think tho there are so many gulible people on sites like this who actually believe this ####.........................:msp_biggrin:



actually that is the basic rundown of logging, of course things are left out, but this is hollywood and yes it's staged. if you don't like hicks then not sure why you like shelby, thats pretty much the definition of a hick.

anyway im not trying to step on your #### but i'm sick of guys like you trash talking the show because you think you know a thing or two in the woods.

shutup and be lucky through all this teenage mom reality bull#### we have anything remotely close to logging to sit down and have a laugh at, perhaps you should stick to 'american idol'.

CHEERS MATE


----------



## bassett

Joe46 said:


> You'll be sorely disappointed then. Axmen is NOT reality!



Yeah, I've seen this show a handful of times now and I have to agree. 

Since when did 'Reality TV' become a by-word for staged and choregraphed? Still, it's entertaining ...

The only 'Reality' show I'm watching right now is Jungle Gold -- Love that show.


----------



## sawbones

arborjockey said:


> Really guys .....your reputation being hurt by a show. You really think people believe that show is reality?
> I talk to ol guys young guys idiots and old ladys who all say its fake drama. Come on, *falling the tree on that kids bronco*,



Their shovel operator told me that Bronc sat dead in the
yard till they decided to use it for a target. opcorn:




As they say in Hollywood, "That makes for some good TV". :wink2:


----------



## redprospector

arborjockey said:


> Carry yourself like a professional. If you act like a professional people wont assume your an amateur.



Not too many around here would make that assumption.

Andy


----------



## redprospector

closetoreality said:


> actually that is the basic rundown of logging, of course things are left out, but this is hollywood and yes it's staged. if you don't like hicks then not sure why you like shelby, thats pretty much the definition of a hick.
> 
> anyway im not trying to step on your #### but* i'm sick of guys like you trash talking the show because you think you know a thing or two in the woods.*
> 
> shutup and be lucky through all this teenage mom reality bull#### we have anything remotely close to logging to sit down and have a laugh at, perhaps you should stick to 'american idol'.
> 
> CHEERS MATE



This show is bad for the timber industry, and that's all there is to it. Period. 
Of corse, what do I know? When I started falling timber you were still just a gleem in your daddy's eye.

Andy

Haha. I just noticed you were banned. That'll boost your credibility.


----------



## banshee67

I see nothing here has changed.
A bunch of guys whining about a tv show.. that somehow makes their career field look bad?

If you associate with people dumb enough to generalize the total sum of people working in the timber industry by what is portrayed by a dozen guys on a hit network TV show, it's your own fault..The show is so overly staged and dramatized, I can't imagine enjoying the company of anyone dumb enough to think this is reality. Maybe that in itself says something about those up in arms about the way this television show is portraying your industry ?


----------



## redprospector

banshee67 said:


> I see nothing here has changed.
> A bunch of guys whining about a tv show.. that somehow makes their career field look bad?
> 
> If you associate with people dumb enough to generalize the total sum of people working in the timber industry by what is portrayed by a dozen guys on a hit network TV show, it's your own fault..The show is so overly staged and dramatized, I can't imagine enjoying the company of anyone dumb enough to think this is reality. Maybe that in itself says something about those up in arms about the way this television show is portraying your industry ?



Haha. I don't watch the show, I get enough drama on AS. 
I'm sure that where you reside in "Wayne's World" that there are no dumb people. I think they're all in the AxMen Fan Forum. 
Most of my clientel own hundreds of thousands (some millions) of dollars worth of land. They are far from dumb. There are also incompetitant people in the timber industry. This show brings them to the front & center. Any land owner who is considering logging, or thinning is concerned about getting a contractor that will be wreckless and irresponsible. I don't blame the land owner for asking what some consider dumb questions, I blame this show, and the loggers who sold out.
You go ahead & hang out here in Wayne's World...Woops, I mean AxMens Fan Forum. I'm gonna go back to the Forestry & Logging Forum, where the smart people hang out. 

Andy


----------



## Gologit

redprospector said:


> I don't blame the land owner for asking what some consider dumb questions, I blame this show, and the loggers who sold out.
> 
> 
> Andy



Exactly.


----------



## spud41

i tell ya what cock................as a 5th generation logger i know exactly what im talking about....and were talking hardwood i.e. eucalypt.and spent most of my working life around skyline logging...............this is staged bs......................if thats how you yanks really log ................f#$k me..............you should take a good look at your selves..................because the rest of the world is laughing there collective asses off. this show makes the american logging industry look stupid........and i no that there are many hard working excellent logging companys in the states and canada..................this show is detrimental to your industry.............wake up and grow up.......................:msp_wink:


----------



## spud41

put it this way guys if an american on a work visa came too my company for a job.............id be haveing second thought on hireing the guy............after watching this so called reality show...............it puts a seed of doubt in your mind as to the profesionalism of the american /canadian logging industry.............which is a damn shame.


----------



## banshee67

You're doing wonders for the reputation of the Australian educational system


----------



## bert0168

banshee67 said:


> You're doing wonders for the reputation of the Australian educational system



Naw, you just need to read it with an accent.


----------



## ashmo75

my thought to the new season- wth. seriously, ax men- a reason people watch men compete to log, not a drama fest. seriously dont get me wrong i LOVE the show. but i would like to see more logging, im not a big fan of s&s in fact i dont really like them. shelby gets my laughing him and his willie dog. ryygard is seriously almost a drama show, i wish they would show someone other than papac. i miss when they had season 1 with browning and they actually logged and had a competition out of it. i would rather watch that show over and over, not this new crap.

seriously a change of heart on AxMen


----------

